# Erfahrungen mit Evolve XC Isiss X-Type



## clemson (23. November 2004)

Servus,

hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit Evolve XC Isis bzw X-Type gemacht?
wenn ja welche?

merci


----------



## blaubaer (23. November 2004)

also welches system meinst du jetzt ?? ISIS oder X-Type ????

also ich fahr seit kurzem (4 monate) ein ISIS Evolve tretlager, hatte vorhin ein Signature drinn, da dies aber nur 1jahr hielt probier ichs jetzt mit der billigen version und wenn dies auch wieder 1jahr hält bin ich auch zufrieden 

ist Evolve X-Type überhaupt schon auf dem markt ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (30. November 2004)

Entweder X-Type oder ISIS, da ich noch nicht weiß welches von beiden ich wohl nehmen werde


----------



## Babu (19. Dezember 2004)

moin clemens,
ich hab mir vor ca. 3 monaten eín Evolve XC Isis gekauft. vor 2 wochen, bin ich dummerweise als es dunkel war mit dem bike in eine ausgehobene kule gefallen, ca. 40cm tief. dabei fiel das rad mit der kurbel aus ungeklärten gründen   auf meine hüfte. meine hüfte war nur ein bisschen blau, aber das tretlager war gebrochen. jetzt hat es nach oben und unten ca. 2mm spiel. da mir garantie und der ganze kram zulange dauern würde, hab ich mir nun nochmal das gleiche bestellt.
scheint aber nicht besonders stabil zu sein


----------



## bluesky (19. Dezember 2004)

hab das evolve isis seit februar im einsatz

bis jetzt keine probleme kein knarzen superstabil und steif ... 
habs einmal im sommer zur wartung drausen gehabt ... nachgefettet und wieder rein gemacht ...

würds wieder kaufen


----------



## austinpowers (20. Dezember 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> hab das evolve isis seit februar im einsatz
> 
> bis jetzt keine probleme kein knarzen superstabil und steif ...
> habs einmal im sommer zur wartung drausen gehabt ... nachgefettet und wieder rein gemacht ...
> ...



Kann ich nur bestätigen. Ich habe sie auch seit etwa Jan/Feb in Kombination
mit RF Signature am Bike und bin sehr zufriefen. 90 kg +-2 kg an Gewicht
machen Ihr nix aus. Einsatz auf Tour/XC. Keine Probleme - würde sie jederzeit wieder nehmen.

cya

-=austinpowers=-


----------



## locationmaster (28. Dezember 2004)

hallo, offtopic

kann mir jemand sagen ob man fuer dioe race face isis-typ ein 
108mm oder ein 113mm innenlager braucht ?!
meine bisherige info sagt 108mm stimmt das ?

gruss
loc.


----------



## austinpowers (28. Dezember 2004)

Jo, für die RaceFace Evolve XC Isis ist das 108er genau richtig. Hatte ich bei
Kauf zuerst auch übersehen ...   

cya

-=austinpowers=-


----------



## locationmaster (29. Dezember 2004)

merci austin


----------

